# A Source of Patterns.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

When I started carving I had a hard time finding patterns. Then one day I was at a friends house who's hobby was tool carving leather. I started looking at some of the books he had and found a great source of patterns I could use in my walking sticks. Faces, leaves, flowers ,fish, feathers, bears, birds and much more. carving leather is very much the like sallow relief carving in wood. If you are new to carving or you are looking for a source of patterns I encourage you to look in to these books. If you Google or go to amazon and put in leather carving you will find pages of these books. Or check a library near you. I use them for my sticks and all kinds of carving.

Hope this is a helpful hint.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

These are some carving that came from leather carving patterns. I have used them all in sticks also.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Its useful to have some referance for ideas it does help develop skills but now i get my inspriation of the web some great pictires there for ideas form all over the world and from ages past


----------

